
The Samsung Galaxy S8 is the first phone with Bluetooth 5.0 - gerosan
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/29/15112646/samsung-galaxy-s8-bluetooth-5-headphones
======
LordWinstanley
Looks lovely. But, until someone comes up with unbreakable glass, I really
don't see the point. Everyone who buys one will stick it straight in a case,
to protect that edge-to-edge display.

------
gerosan
"It can support two headphones at once, too"

